# Sale @ Brambleberry



## snappyllama (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm not sure if this is the right forum... moved

There's a sale at Penny's, er Brambleberry.

9/16 - 9/18

20% off all fragrances: SAVESCENTS
$15 off shipping for orders >= $85: FREESHIPFUN

Thought I'd pass that along.


----------



## dixiedragon (Sep 4, 2014)

Yay! Like I need an excuse to order $85 worth of stuff.


----------



## houseofwool (Sep 4, 2014)

I just tried the shipping code and it did not work.


----------



## snappyllama (Sep 4, 2014)

Sorry... I think it is upcoming on 16-Sep-2014 through 18-Sep-2014.


----------



## wetshavingproducts (Sep 4, 2014)

Hmm, future sale. Good to know, in my calender now.


----------



## hartleyandco (Sep 6, 2014)

Excellent, Thanks! :smile:


----------



## jules92207 (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks! I need to re-stock!


----------

